# 3 stage vs 2stage video I found



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out (Cub cadet 3x vs airens deluxe )on youtube .doesnt look like the 3stage is what its all what they make it sound compared to 2 stage. The airens didnt struggle near as bad.i really had the impression the 3 stage would have eaten through that with ease


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

whats the price of the 3x and the delux in the vid


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out (Cub cadet 3x vs airens deluxe )on youtube .doesnt look like the 3stage is what its all what they make it sound compared to 2 stage. The airens didnt struggle near as bad.i really had the impression the 3 stage would have eaten through that with


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Well when I was in the market for new unit the 3xhd I found in 26 was around 1300 was the cheapest I found an the 3x hd 30 was just over 1500 an some places wanted 1700.im not sure which one that is an the deluxe im not sure but prices are prolly comparible between the 2 I bet.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Proof is in the pudding. Anything MTD sucks!!!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the augers on the cub seem like they are too small for such a large machine


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

I could be wrong but the ariens looks like a Platinum 30 with 420cc motor an the cub looks like a 30 3xhd with the 420cc.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Found the video. Kind of looks like both operators are struggling on purpose though. Plus the Cub Cadet guy obviously has no idea how to use his blower if you look at his other video about how to burn out the belts.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

The CC is a miss-proportioned joke told one time too many.

As for the Ariens guy he is a brave soul to leave that thing nipping at heels, let alone think about going back in reverse!

Pete


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Merged these 2 threads together.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks shryp.i screwed up an didnt know I posted twice until it was to late


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That cc was just about what I would expect.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not a 3 stage....is just what the marketing department wanted to call it to imply it's more "advanced". It's simply a 2 stage with a different auger setup. IMO, that auger design will come and go.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

The cub could be hitting a chunk of ice. I did a weelie in a show room and the front end of the cub felt just as heavy as the ariens. But in reality I think the cub s smaller auger is more to blame . I would like to see an ariens v's toro. on you tube.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes, Ariens and Toro side by side. I've been watching for that but have yet to see it.


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes a toro vs ariens would be good. I had my eyes on a new 926oxe hd toro but couldnt afford it.i saved just under 400. dallors buying my ariens with a 342cc engine 28 cut compared to 265cc an 26 cut. The toro is very nice .esply the joystick is slick as owl sh1t.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> Check out (Cub cadet 3x vs airens deluxe )on youtube .doesnt look like the 3stage is what its all what they make it sound compared to 2 stage. The airens didnt struggle near as bad.i really had the impression the 3 stage would have eaten through that with https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZnu1k2M0mM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 Looks like the academy award for worst faking of a strugling snow blower should go to the Cub Cadet 3X operator. He looks like he was pushing down on the handles to make the front of the blower come up several times. Just watch the video and you will see it. Fake test I say.

Here is a video from Cub Cadet


----------



## throttlejunkie450 (Dec 24, 2013)

Check out the spinning tires on the cub.they both lifted up to get into what looks like snowbank thats been there for lil while an has hardened . I wouldnt call it fake.also the cub video is definitely going to church it up just like any other brands video everyone knows that.they are going to use light dry snow.Do ya thinkcompanys are going to film there blower in heavy wet snow or hard pack crap.yes operator error but he kept the wheels turning an the auger running an didnt make it to far.lifting should have helped in that crunchy bank. I have to lift my single stage to get throu larger drifts my self an back up an hit again.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

throttlejunkie450 said:


> also the cub video is definitely going to church it up just like any other brands video everyone knows that.they are going to use light dry snow.Do ya thinkcompanys are going to film there blower in heavy wet snow or hard pack crap.


I agree....lets hope he doesn't run across any of the numerous Yugo commercials on YouTube! If he does, he'll then be scouring the classifieds for a used Yugo because their ad states they are the "best car for the money".


----------

